# Best Dog Collars?



## Zazi (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm looking for a good dog collar (for me. And no, not for bondage stuffs). I would like something somewhat cheap and comfortable. I looked at the actual dog collars MADE for dogs, but all the ones I see are made of that scratchy woven stuff or have those weird patterns on them. If they come in solid, bright colours that would be even better! Is it just me, or are most human collars insanely expensive?


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 17, 2012)

Zazi said:


> Is it just me, or are most human collars insanely expensive?


Probably because they're made to a higher standard. 

Anyway, there's a place called Collar Factory if you're after a specific design. It's probably best to get a custom-made collar rather than a cheap pet's collar.


----------



## Bark (Jun 17, 2012)

I've ordered a collar from a collar factory. They're pretty nice, at least in terms of aesthetics.  The collar I purchased wasn't for me, but in terms of of build, I much prefer the simple leather dog collar I've had for years. I was kind of surprised at how thin the Collar Factory collar was in comparison to the one I have. But, I prefer my thicker one, so. Neither of them have broken, torn, or fallen apart yet.

I'm sure if you shopped around extensively you could find one that you liked at a reasonable price, dog or human. Or, of course, saving up works, too.


----------



## Raziel_Deepwoods (Jun 17, 2012)

I understand your problem all to well, I myself have just found one yesterday. Its solid tan leather with a dark yellow stiching thats visiable from the front,the inside has been covered in a felt like material. Its almost like heaven in a collar! i found this beauty on clearence at PetSmart for 10$. I believe the brand is Alum Creek. I may get a pic and show you the design if you want...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 17, 2012)

I have this one from petco in purple, I was under $10.  It's comfy cuz it has cushioning on the inside.
http://m.petco.com/Petco/product/otherImage.do?itemId=100846&categoryId=792739


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jun 18, 2012)

*How to Buy a Collar without looking like a Derp*

 You  can pretty much get collars anywhere. It depends on what you want, if  you want an inexpensive snap-on nylon collar, you can get those for like  $3 at Wal-Mart, there is where no one will bother you. In Wal-Mart,  there's a very limited options, all you get is usually nylon snap-on  collars and maybe one leather one with studded jems that is too large  for your neck (but perfect if you have a fursuit/head).

 In  general, I would recommend getting a leather collar with buckles, you  can get whatever colour you want with whatever on it, studs, spikes,  D-Rings, etc. Or a nylon collar with buckles, if you don't want to kill  the leather collar with your sweat in the summer. You can go to pet  stuff sites all over the interwebs and fine something you like, or make a  custom one from CollarFactory or other people.

 Now after you  have a general idea of what you want, you should probably measure your  neck, let's say your neck size is 16 inches, in general you would want  to buy a collar that will fit a 16-inch neck, but collar makers of all  kinds mix up the sizes all the time. 16-inches on the label can mean  that the tightest this collar can be is 16-inches or the middle hole is  16-inches or the least tight is 16-inches, so just remember to check  before you actually buy it, and check the refund/return policy, all it  really takes is you to try it on for a few seconds to see if it fits.

 The  best case senario is that the tightest or the second tightest hole is  where it's comfy, where it's the perfect fit and will last you forever,  your neck probably won't grow or get larger any time soon and you can  always adjust the collar. My most recent collar purchase is a black,  leather collar with two D-Rings (one on the center and one near the  buckle), it's 16-inches and it fit's fine on the tightest hole but I  wear it on the second tightest because it feels better, and I can move  it around my neck easier. This collar will probably last me forever.

 Now  how to actually buy it, just go to any pet shop store, the large ones  won't bother you unless you are in front of the collar section for like  half an hour, or at the counter when you pay. The smaller shops probably  have nothing else to do so they will ask you if they can help you, just  say you know what you are looking for and they will pretty much leave  you alone. Now you have reached the collar section, and you see a ton of  collars ranging from many colours, sizes and so on. Just take your time  and remember your criteria: Neck size, leather or nylon, bucked or  whatever, thickness, wideness, features, etc. Feel free to pick up the  collar and feel the material and ALWAYS inspect the entire collar, if  something is broken, missing, etc., get the newer one, etc.

 For  thickness, it really doesn't matter, a thick one (one that is ticker  than a few coins) doesn't really change anything, it's just stiffer (at  first). For the wideness, most leather ones are smaller than an inch, my  latest collar isn't even an inch, it's like 1.8cm. A wider one would  just cover your neck more and keep more of the heat (like a scarf). 

 Now  for features, since it's a dog collar, it will have at least one  D-Ring, this is used to put on tags, and of course, leashes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  , if the collar has two it's fine, it's most likely one on the center  of the collar and one near the buckle. My latest collar has two, no  problem really. These collars won't have any more than 2 but will have  at least one (unless it's a fashion one). You can go get yourself a  leash if you want, I have one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any other feature is up to you such as bells, studded stuff, spikes,  lights, jewels, etc., get whatever you want. You can get tags and other  stuff too.

 Pretty much after you've chosen your collar (you can  get two if you want), just go and pay for it. If the cashier asks you  about your dog, just say it's a husky or something, just don't stand  there mumbling what your own dogs breed is. Also, don't say a small dog  like a weiner dog, it would look like you are buying a collar that's  huge. After than, bam, you have your collar, now go home or to a  washroom or something and actually try it on to see if it's well  fitting. If yes, congrats! You now have a collar! If not, lol whoops, go  exchange for a smaller/larger one. 

 In terms of tightness, it  just depends on how you like it, I like it tight-ish on my neck, others  like it to look you can just take it off my lifting it off your neck  through your head. Just don't make it too tight, if you can put two  fingers through the collar (between your neck and the collar) easily  without any problems, it's probably fine. 

 And there you have it, a guide on buying a collar without looking like a total derp made in like minutes!

 I hope this helps you!

 Any questions? Feel free to ask them!

*TL;DR: Just go to any pet shop and find something you like, remember to go there prepared save up.*


----------



## Dokid (Jun 18, 2012)

bamboo collars are really comfy. I have one myself and I mean compared to this other nylon one I used to have this one doesn't itch or irritate my skin at all.

Edit: here's a link http://wagginggreen.com/


----------



## DustyYote (Jan 12, 2013)

my favorite collar. all metal hardware (including buckle) durable nylon and good stitching. and if you move the d ring around to the front then its not scratchy at all. i wear mine in private mostly. but its comfortable enough i would be willing to wear it 24/7 (planning to when i grow a pair...). called the K9 Explorer http://www.amazon.com/Explorer-Reflective-Collar-Medium-Berry/dp/B0098B7FPK
the sound of metal tags clinking together never fails to make me smile..

edit:
oh and measure your neck if you don't already know your size. unless you want to try it on in the store. the one i mentioned fits my neck fine. something i noticed about other collars that were the right length, they usually had a narrower band. for a smaller dog... this one is a little wider than some other dog collars of a similar length/size.


----------



## Kaluna (Jan 12, 2013)

petco has super cute nylon seatbelt buckle collar right now that are pretty cheap and sooooooo cute mine has cupcakes but theres hotdogs tacos and more, they also have matching leashes. its super comfy and big enough for fursuits and adjustable so you can wear it alone too!

they look like this


----------



## DustyYote (Jan 13, 2013)

Kaluna said:


> petco has super cute nylon seatbelt buckle collar right now that are pretty cheap and sooooooo cute mine has cupcakes but theres hotdogs tacos and more, they also have matching leashes. its super comfy and big enough for fursuits and adjustable so you can wear it alone too!
> 
> they look like this



they look really well made, thanks! i know where i'm going today!


----------



## Brazen (Jan 13, 2013)

Get one of those shock collars.


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2013)

I found a decent one at Target once. Black leather with metal buckles and nothing fancy or woven into it. Was all of eight bucks.


----------

